# GEM E825 DeltaQ Quiq Wont Charge



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2013)

To all,

i managed to get the deltaq quiq charger working again

The charger needs a 10k ohm +- 5% thermistor between the white wire and the battery negative. Only if this thermistor (or a 10k resistor) is present, the charger will start charging.

Best regards,

Chagay Hamelzky


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> To all,
> 
> i managed to get the deltaq quiq charger working again
> 
> ...


Cool. I have a couple of extra DeltaQ temp sensors if you need one.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

You can run without temperature sensor by shorting the White wire to B-, but it would ignore temperature on Lead Acid batteries.

This is in the manual for a sparkless connection for charging.

email me and I can send to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2013)

I tried shorting the white wire to the battery negative, but then error code 2 keeps showing. The 10k resistor is doing fine, and i managed to get the interlock working.


----------



## rmitalovich (Dec 5, 2020)

frodus said:


> You can run without temperature sensor by shorting the White wire to B-, but it would ignore temperature on Lead Acid batteries.
> 
> This is in the manual for a sparkless connection for charging.
> 
> email me and I can send to you.


Im having problems with my charger. It was working fine last year. I changed the batteries and now its not working. The white wire is connected straight to ground. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What batteries did you change to? What charger and what is the battery pack voltage?
Are there any error codes flashing and did you look at the user manual to see what it might be?


----------



## Gemstone (Mar 21, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I tried shorting the white wire to the battery negative, but then error code 2 keeps showing. The 10k resistor is doing fine, and i managed to get the interlock working.


Can you explain how you got the interlock working?


----------



## Tfdv407 (9 mo ago)

major said:


> Cool. I have a couple of extra DeltaQ temp sensors if you need one.


Do u still have temperature sensor


----------

